# cummins injector bleeding...



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Ive got an 01 cummins that I've been working on this weekend. Trying to figure out why it won't start in cold weather. I started at the fuel filter, drained the water at the bleed off valve and then went to the battery cables and found my problem. I had corroded wires feeding the heater. I replaced the wires and she started right up after sitting for two weeks unplugged. I let it idle and then it just died. I heard the sound of liquid hitting the cement and quickly realized I had forgot to close the water bleed-off valve to the fuel filter. Now that I have air in my fuel system, what is the proper way to bleed it?? I have been told to crack 1, 3, and 5, crank the engine until I see fuel comming out and then tighten them back down and crank the engine again with the pedal on the floor until it starts up. Is this a good method?? I am not in a hurry to get it running so it you have an opinion on this issue, please feel free to share it. Thanks in advance, and yes, I'm a U-Tard for doing that. LOL. (fix one problem and create another). :roll:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had my own genius move on SAturday, pulled both calipers/rotors, put driver's side back on and can't get a pedal, kept going to the floor, after a whole pint of fluid and 5 tries I realize the passenger caliper is just hanging with the boot piston now practically blown out of the caliper, of course I already had the new one to put on, so it did not matter; just a big brake fluid mess *\-\*

Back to yours, I find this forum and answer on the topic; probably a good one to bookmark as a Cummins owner http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/98-5- ... hange.html


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Crack as many as you can get, then turn over til fuel starts coming then tighten them up. The more the better, but you can get it going with out all of them. Just don't crank on the starter too long.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, here are the results in case anyone ever has to do this. I filled the fuel filter reservoir with deisel fuel and cranked it over. Nothing. So I cracked injectors 1, 3, 5, cranked it over until fuel came out, tightened them up. Cranked it for 10 seconds, nothing. Let the fuel pump run for a second, cranked it over again. Nothing. Let the fuel pump run again, cranked it over for 10 seconds, she started up!! Finally success. I let it run for a good fifteen minutes, it seemed to idle just fine, not rough at all. Now that it starts in cold weather again, I'm gonna get ready for the snowmobile season!! Thanks for the input!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

It always helps to put some fresh glow plugs in too.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Had to do that on my farm tractor, think its tough on a pickup try it on a farm tractor :wink: luckily my bro's a diesel mechanic (blownsmok97) and was able to talk me through it. What a pain in the arse.


----------

